# Other Programming > SharePoint >  Online events in kurukshetra2016

## kurukshetra2016

Kurukshetra 2016 brings to you the online events of this year with a whole new challenging dimension. What's more, they begin in a few days!

Here we have it all marked out for you. Now, sign in and let the battles begin!
bit.ly/1OtVyCB
#OnlineEvents
#MarkYourCalendar
#Kurukshetra2016

----------

